# OPC UA Server vs. Siemens Web API



## blimaa (27 September 2021)

Hi aus der Diskussion von hier heraus:
https://www.sps-forum.de/threads/neue-webserver-api-für-1200-und-1500er-jsonrpc.105396/

Was sind die Vorteile bzw. Nachteile zwischen OPC UA und der neuen Web API von Siemens?
Wo sind Einschränkungen im System?
Welche Variante ist sicherer?

Gruss blimaa


----------



## _rob (27 September 2021)

Bei der Firmwareversion 2.8 hatte der OPC UA Server von Siemens grosse Schwierigkeiten mit dem Verarbeiten von Abfragen von nicht existierende Variablen. Da hat sich allerdings bei Firmwareversion 2.9 einiges getan. Konnte dies allerdings noch nicht genügend austesten. 

Ich bin mehr der JSON Fan. Da dies in Cloudcomputing Standard und in der IT weiter verbreitet ist. Deshalb fokussiere ich mich in diese Richtung. Werden allerdings unseren Kunden sehr wahrscheinlich beides anbieten.

Was für einen Anwendungsfall wirst du den Web API bzw. OPC UA verwenden?

Bei uns ist der OPC UA Server für die externe Visualisierung produktiv und der JSON RPC möchte ich gerne als Verbindung zum Edge brauchen.


----------



## KircMax (24 November 2021)

Hi,

kürzlich wurde über ein Issue die gleiche Frage auf dem GitHub Repository zur C# Client Library von Siemens gepostet:
Es gibt jetzt eine Section im Readme:








						GitHub - siemens/simatic-s7-webserver-api: A .NET API Client Library for the SIMATIC S7 PLC Webserver API
					

A .NET API Client Library for the SIMATIC S7 PLC Webserver API - GitHub - siemens/simatic-s7-webserver-api: A .NET API Client Library for the SIMATIC S7 PLC Webserver API




					github.com
				




Viele Grüße
Max


----------

